# twilight movie



## LadyBug (Mar 18, 2009)

any one else planning on buying it?

(it's coming out on saturday)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not joking around when I say I will be at Walmart at 12:01am to buy it :blushan:.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2009)

No offense, but I took my niece to see this in the theaters and no thanks! Although all the screaming preteens were pretty funny.

My older sister (30) is really getting into Twilight now, but I don't know if she'll like the movie. Are there many changes? I know she's so-so on the Harry Potter movies but adores those books.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> No offense, but I took my niece to see this in the theaters and no thanks! Although all the screaming preteens were pretty funny.
> 
> My older sister (30) is really getting into Twilight now, but I don't know if she'll like the movie. Are there many changes? I know she's so-so on the Harry Potter movies but adores those books.



I love the movie dearly, but I also love the books. I am a huge movie fan, so naturally I like the movie. I saw the movie before I got the hardcover book set, so the movie really got me into the books.

Things were very different in the Twilight book, then the movie. The Twilight movie has made it hard for Stephane to make the New Moon movie just like the book because it gave away the flow of things in Twilight.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the books are waay better than the movie!


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

_TBH I haven't even seen the movie!!! I still have OCD :blushan: (Obsessive Cullen Disorder - Oh yehhh) I love love LOVE the books but I have pre-ordered the DVD though  It comes out on the 7th here!!! I have to wait longer but I should get it straight away that day 

I have read the books all like 6 times now, I'm on Twilight again - its wierd when you read them again when you know Edward is a vamp to begin with you notice all the things that are his powers when he says Bella's really hard to read but no one else, when you first read it your like huh? And then when you read it again you realise! No I'm babbling and going rather off topic so I'll be quiet!!_


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 19, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'm not joking around when I say I will be at Walmart at 12:01am to buy it :blushan:.


Me too, I'll probably bethe oldest person there (27), and I'm dragging my BF with me :blushan:


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 19, 2009)

I watched about 20 minutes of the film before I turned it off. Its nothing like the book and I enjoyed the book so much and I don't want a half-arsed film to ruin it for me. So no, I shan't be buying it


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I watched about 20 minutes of the film before I turned it off. Its nothing like the book and I enjoyed the book so much and I don't want a half-arsed film to ruin it for me. So no, I shan't be buying it



I'll admit...I am pretty much buying the film so I can watch Edward :inlove:.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 19, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I watched about 20 minutes of the film before I turned it off. Its nothing like the book and I enjoyed the book so much and I don't want a half-arsed film to ruin it for me. So no, I shan't be buying it
> ...



Yeah...he is pretty lush







I've read the book but haven't seen the film. One of my friends is obsessed with Twilight though and has pre-ordered the film so I will probably watch it with her one time and see what I think. Generally films aren't as good as their book counterparts (don't get me started on the film of'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' which I do not think lived up to the book at all:disgust but I'll see what I think after watching it.


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Yeah...he is pretty lush


_In that picture, yes but in others and in the film trailers I've seen he just doesn't seem right as Edward to me... thats just my opinion though _


----------



## BSAR (Mar 19, 2009)

Kristen and Rob are sooooooooo cute together!
I am buying the movie. But I will be taking care of a two year old on Saturday so I won't be going to get it until after he wakes up from his nap!
If its sold out I'm gonna be mad!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to get my sister to download it for me soon, the picture of Edward looks nothing like the Edward in my head lol. My head Edward is ten times hotter


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 19, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I watched about 20 minutes of the film before I turned it off. Its nothing like the book and I enjoyed the book so much and I don't want a half-arsed film to ruin it for me. So no, I shan't be buying it
> ...


hahaha, he is pretty hot. but i don't really like the way edward/robert looks in real life:?:grumpy:. or bella/kirsten....to much eye liner than i think looks good on her:nerves1. but that's just me:coolness:. jacob/whats-his-face is cuter in real life though:biggrin2:.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 19, 2009)

I read the books. IMHO, the plot is interesting, but the writing itself, not so good.
I saw the movie with a bunch of girls from my dorm and we laughed through most of it. Something tells me it wasn't supposed to be funny. In other words, we thought the movie was pretty bad.


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 19, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I read the books. IMHO, the plot is interesting, but the writing itself, not so good.
> I saw the movie with a bunch of girls from my dorm and we laughed through most of it. Something tells me it wasn't supposed to be funny. In other words, we thought the movie was pretty bad.


Can't help it, still want it :biggrin2:. Believe it or not, I did not like Robert Pattinson when I saw the movie, could not see his appeal at all.....then I heard he was a musician and heard him singing and playing guitar, THAT is when I started to look at him differently. His voice is unbelievably sexy.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 19, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> then I heard he was a musician and heard him singing and playing guitar, THAT is when I started to look at him differently. His voice is unbelievably sexy.


ughh.. he sings horribly. except for the song it Twilight though. You can't tell what he's singing and he sounds like hes mumbling them together and sounds like hes drunk!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> > then I heard he was a musician and heard him singing and playing guitar, THAT is when I started to look at him differently. His voice is unbelievably sexy.
> ...



Mmmmmm...I love me some mumblin' "drunk" Edward :biggrin2:.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, they look really different to the movie in this photo. The Cullens are definitely not insanely beautiful lol. Robert looks a lot better in this pic than some others, he looks really weird in some photos and Jasper looks completely out of it the whole movie.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Mar 20, 2009)

That movie is the reason I am not going to get to see my Harry Potter movie until this summer. It was SUPPOSED to come out in December, but *NOOO*. They decided to put Twilight out.:grumpy:

-ahem-

Putting my rabid HP fangirl aside, who needs to buy the movie when you have [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goix7jFXD9Q]THIS[/ame]. 


:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 20, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *RexyRex wrote: *
> ...




YEP YEP!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> That movie is the reason I am not going to get to see my Harry Potter movie until this summer. It was SUPPOSED to come out in December, but *NOOO*. They decided to put Twilight out.:grumpy:
> 
> -ahem-
> 
> ...



I was soooo ticked about this too. I was like "WHAAA?! What the heck does this darn Twilight movie have on Harry Potter?! ARRRRG!".

Well....now I am addicted to Twilight .


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 20, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That movie is the reason I am not going to get to see my Harry Potter movie until this summer. It was SUPPOSED to come out in December, but *NOOO*. They decided to put Twilight out.:grumpy:
> ...


^same thing happened to me

i heard that they didn't have a few of the HP&HBP scenes finished in time for december, though, so it might not have been _all _twilight. although if HP had been coming out i probably wouldn't have discovered twilight because i only read the books cause i wanted to see if i liked it enough to see the movie because there wasn't another movie i wanted to see(if you can follow that........)!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 20, 2009)

Gosh, the Edward in the picture is way more tanned then my 'head Edward' and defo not as hot.


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 20, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Gosh, the Edward in the picture is way more tanned then my 'head Edward' and defo not as hot.



i think so too-just a pit paler

they made all the vamp guys lips too red too................:?:grumpy:ssd:


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 20, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm not joking around when I say I will be at Walmart at 12:01am to buy it :blushan:.
> ...



I'll be there too! Also 27. LOL!! I'm sure you won't be the oldest, the friend that got me into the books is 38 amd sheis going to the Borders midnight thing tonight.I will also be at the midnight showing of New Moon in November, with a group of other Twilight Moms!

They left A LOT out of the movie. I'm so glad I read the book first before seeing it.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 21, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> Putting my rabid HP fangirl aside, who needs to buy the movie when you have THIS.
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:


Lol! :biggrin2: That was actually pretty well done!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2009)

I buy the movie for the extras and stuff...and just to own it :biggrin2:! I have already watched a bootleg copy off of a coworker :whistling, but it was really crappily filmed.

Only 4 hours until Twilight is released here :hyper:. I am leaving now to go hang out downtown and get some coffee..so I can stay awake .


----------



## BSAR (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay now that its been officially released I have to ask:
Was it crowded at the stores?
Did they get sold out? If so, how long did it take?

and Have you watched it yet?
lol. I'm just wondering. I don't get it until later today so.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Was it crowded at the stores?
> *YES...there was like 50 people at the Twilight area in Walmart...crowded! That's just the one Walmart in town...they were selling it at the other Walmart, Hastings Video/Music store, and Hot Topic was having a release party.*
> 
> 
> ...


I am sooooo excited that I got it :biggrin2:!


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 21, 2009)

Got mine too!

There were at least 150 people in my walmart. They did end up selling out of the 2disc, but I got one! I was too beat to watch it so I'll be watching it today. I made the assumption that a lot of people would go to the Borders release party, so there wouldn't be that many at walmart. I went strait from a concert and when I got there at 11:15 there were already 50 people in line ahead of me...


----------



## BSAR (Mar 21, 2009)

Whoo I hope its not sold out at my Walmart. There are like five other places where it was being sold at 12:01 am. 

And the nearest Hot Topic is 30 minutes away.

I'm leaving to get mine in a few hours!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2009)

Target was the only store who had a 3disc special. We had 300(diffrent copies-Normal-special-blueray-etc) by 9am (open at 8) we had sold atleast 25. As I told a co-worker I am more intrested in the Hannah Montana movie than Twilight.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> As I told a co-worker I am more intrested in the Hannah Montana movie than Twilight.



:nope:

Have you read the books?!



I just got done watching the movie and all the special features a little while ago. It took forever to watch it all . I am now wanting to re-read all the books, but I know if I pick them up, I will never get sewing done for my sewing "business".


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As I told a co-worker I am more intrested in the Hannah Montana movie than Twilight.
> ...


The who shimmering thing...yea don't think I will. I did get them all for my mom for X-Mas. Maybe I will borrow them.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



You should just try to read them. I am not a book reader, but Twilight gets me reading :biggrin2:.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 21, 2009)

I want to see the Hannah Montana movie so bad! It looks good! I can't wait for it to come out in theaters!

Well I got my 2 disc special. It was 24 dollars. Oh well, I didn't pay for it, my mom did instead. I can't wait to watch it tonight!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2009)

BSAR wrote:


> I want to see the Hannah Montana movie so bad! It looks good! I can't wait for it to come out in theaters!
> 
> Well I got my 2 disc special. It was 24 dollars. Oh well, I didn't pay for it, my mom did instead. I can't wait to watch it tonight!!!



It does look good! Even my mom who doesn't like her wants to see it now! The music is good so far. I love the song the climb. 

I wonder what the two disc to the three disc has.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I want to know what the three disc has.
I am so mad that the DVD doesn't have bloopers or outtakes!!


----------



## degrassi (Mar 22, 2009)

I just saw Twilight last night. I thought it was pretty lame. Definitely glad I didn't pay to see it in the theaters. I also dont' get why everyone thinks Edward is so hot. I don't find Robert Pattinson all that attractive. When I read the book I pictured him differently and Robert pattinson didn't fit my image. 

The books were a fun read but the movie was a disappointment. But that is usually the case when a book comes out in movie form.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 22, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I also dont' get why everyone thinks Edward is so hot. I don't find Robert Pattinson all that attractive.


Same here. I think he a bit hot but not much.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2009)

Ya like I said my head Edward is way hotter and the guy in the movie doesn't have ''vampire'' hotness


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 23, 2009)

Hannah Montana? *slaps forehead*


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 24, 2009)

*pink salamander wrote: *


> Hannah Montana? *slaps forehead*



ditto:shock:. i might want to see it, but i'm finding miley gets on my nerves. Em was watching hannah montana last night and....... i really liked her when i was younger, though.

i finally got the movie today, target was sold out but walmart had the 2 disc one for $18(and the one disc one for $17. no contest!). it wasn't quite as good as i remember, but i'm still glad i got it. they messed up the part where he tells her and then sparkles immeadatly. that bugged me this time through:rollseyes


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

I bought mine today, hoping to watch it later!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok my Twilight DVD is acting weird, sometimes it takes a couple of trys to get it to play, kind of a bummer.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so not a vampire movie/book fan but was conned into watching Twilight a few weeks ago.

I am now ashamed to say I've watched it so many times that I can recite each line of the movie almost completely without fail ...

I did watch the commentary section of the movie whic spoiled some of the parts for me - I can't help but laugh at times (ex: "I was hoping it was a horse" cracks me up and thats all I hear now)

I haven't read the books, and probably wont until I get all of them so I can read them back to back.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 9, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ok my Twilight DVD is acting weird, sometimes it takes a couple of trys to get it to play, kind of a bummer.


Mine has a blip right when she turns on his CD player to see what music he's listening to.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok my Twilight DVD is acting weird, sometimes it takes a couple of trys to get it to play, kind of a bummer.
> ...


I tried it on my computer, the playstation, the DVD player in the sitting room and my brother's DVD player in his room and sometimes it just doesn't come on and in the sitting room the DVD player makes a cracking noise when trying to play it, it takes a few goes to get it going. At least it works! I watched it for the first time today, it was really good!


----------



## Leaf (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, I started reading the book. I guarantee I wouldn't have watched the movie if I had read the book first.

bleh-



I don't like her writing style at all. Having watched the movie first - I already like its smoothness and chain of events better than what I've gotten from the book so far.


----------



## BunnyObsessed95 (Apr 18, 2009)

of course I'm buying it!! It comes out on wednesday here!! I've already pre-ordered my copy frm Big W!! Can't wait!! I marked it on my calender and everything!! haha on the 22nd of april on my calander instead of saying 'brother's bday' like it should it says 'twilight release on dvd YAY!!' hahaha im a little obsessed xD


----------

